# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Bia tươi Cientos - Bia Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Đã từ lâu, nhà hàng bia tươi Cientos tự hào là điểm đến uy tín của những doanh nhân, thực khách. Thêm một mùa cưới nữa lại về, các cặp uyên ương trẻ khắp Hà Nội tìm đến với Cientos như người bạn tin cậy để gửi gắm ngày hạnh phúc trăm năm.

Cientos sở hữu khoảng diện tích rộng 2000m2, một con số đáng mơ ước cho nhiều nhà hàng tiệc cưới. Không gian được chia thành hai tầng thoáng mát, đứng trên tầng hai, bạn có thể tự do phóng tầm mắt quan sát toàn bộ nhà hàng để thấy vẻ đẹp lung linh, huyền ảo của không gian tiệc cưới.


Với lối kiến trúc hiện đại pha chút cổ điển, được điểm tô bằng gam màu vàng nâu, Cientos toát lên vẻ đẹp sang trọng và lộng lẫy, nhưng ấm cúng và thân thiện.



Trong bữa tiệc sang trọng, bên cạnh những món ăn ngon không thể thiếu đồ uống. Tiệc cưới của riêng bạn sẽ thêm phần hấp dẫn khi có sự xuất hiện những cốc bia tươi được sản xuất tại nhà hàng theo nguyên liệu và công nghệ của Tiệp. Những cốc bia thơm ngon và sóng sánh đã chinh phục cả những thực khách khó tính nhất trong những tiếng vỗ tay hân hoan, trong lời hô vang chúc tụng.


Đến với tiệc cưới Cientos, bạn thỏa sức chọn cho mình những ly bia đậm đà, mát lành. Trong đó, hai loại bia đen và bia vàng làm nên thương hiệu của bia tươi Cientos. Phái nữ sẽ đê mê trong thứ bia đen làm từ caramen với nồng độ thấp, hương vị nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế. Bạn cũng sẽ ngất ngây trong hơi men của thứ bia vàng nồng nàn hương lúa mạch.



Trong tiếng cười, trong lời chúc tụng, mâm tiệc cưới đa sắc màu bởi có sự góp mặt của những món ăn độc đáo, hội tụ trong đó tinh hoa của ẩm thực Á - Âu và đậm đà hương vị dân tộc.


Sân khấu hoành tráng nằm ở trung tâm khán phòng, được thiết kế hiện đại, với hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng, màn hình chiếu cỡ lớn thể hiện một phong cách tiệc cưới đẳng cấp và chuyên nghiệp. Không gian được trang hoàng bằng những dải lụa vàng óng ánh tựa như một lễ đường trang nghiêm, se duyên cho tình yêu vĩnh cửu của đôi lứa.



Một lễ cưới với phong cách sang trọng, trang nghiêm; vui nhộn, hài hước;  hay giản dị và tinh tế là sự lựa chọn theo cá tính và sở thích của các cặp đôi. Đến với các chuyên gia tổ chức tiệc cưới của Cientos, bạn sẽ nhận được những lời tư vấn chuyên nghiệp, được phục vụ hết lòng, chu đáo để có một lễ cưới mãn nguyện nhất.


Nhà hàng Cientos ngày càng hoàn thiện để mang đến cho khách hàng niềm vui trọn vẹn. Với những ý tưởng độc đáo riêng cho từng mùa vu quy, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tạo nên một đám cưới mang bản sắc của riêng mình.

Hãy đến với  NHÀ HÀNG BIA TƯƠI CIENTOS để cảm nhận một phong cách ẩm thực!


Địa chỉ : 107 Nguyễn Phong Sắc, Cầu Giấy, HN

Email: nhahangcientos@yahoo.com.vn
Phone: 04 3756 5547
Website: www.cientosbeer.com

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Bia Tươi Cientos_

_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Oa không khí bên trong thật là trang trọng ^^
Tổ chức tiệc cưới ở đây thì tuyệt

----------


## cv2012

Với không gian xuyên suốt được thiết kế mở và trang trí hài hòa, trang trọng, không ồn ào và ấm cúng đặc biệt không kém phần hoành tráng và hiện đại; Nhà hàng tiệc cưới - Trung tâm hội nghị SAPHIRE mong muốn mang đến cho quý khách hàng có nhiều lựa chọn cho ngày trọng đại của mình với 5 sảnh tiệc có quy mô khác nhau: *KIM CƯƠNG, BẠCH KIM, NGỌC TRAI, PHA LÊ,HỒNG NGỌC.*





Bên cạnh đó, với đội ngũ quản lý có năng lực, đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, tay nghề cao cùng với hệ thống nhân viên được đào tạo bài bản, quý khách đến đây sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng với cung cách phục vụ nhanh nhẹn, ân cần, chu đáo cũng như thật sự ngon miệng trong từng bữa tiệc bởi chất lượng, sự đa dạng, phong phú và hấp dẫn của thực đơn.


 


Đến với *SAPHIRE* để cảm nhận được một *PHONG CÁCH mới, ĐẲNG CẮP mới*
Đến với SAPHIRE bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự KHÁC BIỆT hấp dẫn và thú vị so với các trung tâm tiệc cưới khác.
*Nhà hàng tiệc cưới - Trung tâm hội nghị SAPHIRE*  Xin trân trọng đón chào và hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.


Hãy đến và cảm nhận sự khác biệt độc đáo, và hãy là những vị khách đầu tiên may mắn nhận được những ưu đãi của nhà hàng cưới và dịch vụ đặc biệt nhất tại đây


*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*


526 Điện Biên Phủ, Phường 21, Q.Bình Thạnh, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
[ĐT] (08) 5445 6699
[Email] sales@saphire.vn
[Web] www.saphire.vn

----------


## dung89

Có ai tổ chức tiệc cưới ở đây chưa, cho ý kiến đi

----------

